# Mancha detectada a 50 milhas a Sul de Faro (origem desconhecida)



## Lightning (22 Set 2009 às 14:35)

*Mancha detectada por satélite a 50 milhas a sul de Faro, mas polícia ainda desconhece origem*

A Agência Europeia de Segurança Marítima detectou esta noite, através de um satélite, uma mancha, alegadamente de poluição, a cerca de 50 milhas a sul de Faro, mas até ao momento as autoridades marítimas ainda desconhecem a origem 

 Em declarações à Lusa, o responsável do Comando da Autoridade Marítima do Sul, Marques Ferreira, explicou a mancha está a cerca de 50 milhas (80 quilómetros) de distância a Sul de Faro e que um meio aéreo está a «realizar o despiste».

Se o meio aéreo detectar uma mancha consistente, a Polícia Marítima terá de se deslocar ao local com uma embarcação para recolher uma amostra que posteriormente será analisada por peritos.

A mancha pode, no entanto, ter origem natural, nomeadamente de plantas aquáticas, vulgarmente conhecida por «seborrinha», que com as marés grandes ter-se-ão soltado, podendo atingir vários quilómetros, explicou uma fonte da Polícia Marítima.

A Autoridade da Polícia Marítima do Sul indica que só ao final do dia é que vão poder dar mais informações sobre a mancha detectada ao largo do Algarve.

in _Lusa / SOL _

Link


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2009 às 03:21)

Poluição e mais poluição mas onde vamos nós parar..


----------



## Zapiao (23 Set 2009 às 20:27)

Pelos vistos deve ser tao grande q a autoridade maritima está a ter dificuldades em descobrir o q é


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2009 às 21:02)

Segundo informação divulgada já ontem, foi falso alarme. O produto satélite usado para vigilância apresentava uma mancha que era afinal apenas uma massa de água mais quente.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Set 2009 às 21:32)

Vince disse:


> Segundo informação divulgada já ontem, foi falso alarme. O produto satélite usado para vigilância apresentava uma mancha que era afinal apenas uma massa de água mais quente.



Espero que não levem a mal, mas esta deu-me vontade de 
Espera-se que os falsos alarmes continuem pois é bom sinal!


----------



## Zapiao (23 Set 2009 às 21:36)

joseoliveira disse:


> Espero que não levem a mal, mas esta deu-me vontade de
> Espera-se que os falsos alarmes continuem pois é bom sinal!


Tentam sempre passar o povo por parvo, quando algum incompetente trocou os olhos no q viu do tal "produto satelite"


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:11)

Vince disse:


> Segundo informação divulgada já ontem, foi falso alarme. O produto satélite usado para vigilância apresentava uma mancha que era afinal apenas uma massa de água mais quente.



E eu que pensava que era 23 de Setembro. Afinal é 1 de Abril...
Realmente que vergonha...


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Desta vez não foi a onde gigante que fez evacuar as praias... ao menos isso...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2009 às 23:21)

A mancha que foi detectada por satélite esta noite no mar a 50 milhas a Sul de Faro, Algarve, não é derivada de poluição, mas de camadas de água com temperaturas diferentes, explicou à Lusa fonte da Autoridade Marítima do Sul. 

"Não é de poluição que se trata. Foram detectadas várias camadas de água com temperaturas diferentes o que estava a dar tonalidades à água também diferentes", declarou o comandante da Autoridade Marítima do Sul Marques Ferreira, acrescentando que apesar de não ter sido grave é um bom sinal ter "meios poderosos ao dispor para a vigilância das águas portuguesas.

A Agência Europeia de Segurança Marítima detectou esta noite, através de um satélite, uma mancha a cerca de 50 milhas (80 quilómetros) de distância a sul de Faro.

Marques Ferreira explicou que a mancha foi detectada a cerca de 50 milhas (80 quilómetros) de distância a Sul de Faro cerca das 22:00 e que um meio aéreo se deslocou ao local para avaliar a situação.

Fonte: Agência Lusa

Não foi um organismo nacional, foi um europeu que deu o alerta, ainda bem que foi falso alarme, com os petroleiros que passam ao largo do Algarve, podia ter sido muito bem, uma lavagem dos tanques do petroleiro em alto-mar, como tantas vezes acontece.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2009 às 01:50)

Agreste disse:


> Desta vez não foi a onde gigante que fez evacuar as praias... ao menos isso...



Nesse dia estava na praia de S. Rafael (Albufeira) e por causa disso tive uma discussão bem acesa com com um dos agentes da autoridade encarregues de encaminhar os veraneantes para a área mais alta das falésias.
Na minha forma limitada de interpretar o que via ao largo da costa, não passava de uma espécie de conjugação de massas de ar diferentes, o que resultava naquele efeito semelhante a uma onda gigante à distância. 
Se não, como se explicava a aparente 2ª linha delimitadora do mar acima da 1ª sem que as duas se encontrassem em toda a extensão visível?   

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas este episódio não deixa de ser insólito!


----------

